# My New 5 Gallon Tank!



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi everyone! I thought I would share some updates and pictures of my new tank. 

Here's what it looks like right now:








Plants:
Anubias nana
Subwassertang 
Crypt wendtii
Amazon frogbit
Dwarf sagittaria 

I haven't put fish in yet, but there will be: 
Malaysian trumpet snails
Some color variation/s of dwarf shrimp
My betta, Starflight. (Don't worry, he's good with other fish. He's in my 10 gallon tank temporarily with neon tetras, a guppy, and some Amano shrimp and snails.) 

Ill add more pictures as the plants grow and stock is added!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Lovely start to the tank, I am especially fond of coconut huts. I can't wait to see it once the plants fill out.

Need to ask, those holes in the coconut, do you know if your betta can swim through since, even if you think it's too small, he'll try, believe me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice tank! You should be proud.

I agree about the holes. Betta can wedge themselves into the darndest places.


----------



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

Veloran said:


> Lovely start to the tank, I am especially fond of coconut huts. I can't wait to see it once the plants fill out.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to ask, those holes in the coconut, do you know if your betta can swim through since, even if you think it's too small, he'll try, believe me.




I don't really mind if he does, they were more for the shrimp but some of them broke the coconut shells and made the holes really big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Is it really a 5 gallon? Looks much bigger!


Good job


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

You'd want to make sure about the holes, if it's too small, they can hurt themselves or sometimes even drown.

I do agree that it looked larger than a 5 gallon but then thought about it, with the substrate being black and the water level not being all the way to the top, it's length is deceiving.


----------



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

There's several holes in each coconut that I would say are about an inch in diameter. Plus, I'll keep an eye on him for the first couple hours he's in there. I'll probably be glued to the tank for the first couple days when I put creatures in it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bl0ndern (Aug 18, 2017)

TheCyanDragon said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I would share some updates and pictures of my new tank.
> 
> Here's what it looks like right now:
> 
> ...


Which plants are the one'ss flotating on top & where did your order them from. Looking to add some floating plants to my tank.


----------



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

bl0ndern said:


> Which plants are the one'ss flotating on top & where did your order them from. Looking to add some floating plants to my tank.




Sorry if I'm to late in responding  but they are Amazon Frogbit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

Well it's about 3-4 weeks since I set up this tank! It now has Malaysian trumpet snails, 1 Amano shrimp, 1 nerite snail, and 10 orange rili shrimp! 

The plants have grown a lot too, I think the most notable differences is the subwassertang and the amazon frogbit. I also added in 2 moss balls from another one of my tanks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful tank. I wouldn't have guessed it was only 5g!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

